# Runny Stool



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been feeding my 10 week old puppy *Chicken* *Soup* for the Pet Lover's Soul and Royal Canin(not at the same time) both large breed puppy formula and he has runny stool when he ate both, Should I switch to a grain free food? Can anyone tell me why a grain free food maybe be good? I had him to the vet and he is healthy so it must be the food.

Thanks


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sometimes if you feed puppies too much they can have the runs, I feed my dogs Chicken Soup and I know that it has no corn in it. My pup had runny stool at that age or I might say I called it pudding poop, but I associated it with stress from coming into a new environment and change. If your vet said your pup was fine maybe your pup is a little stressed also and with the shots that can add to everything. Hope everything firms up for your little one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

As long as you know your pup is free from parasites, I would agree that it's the stress and changes. Changing foods should be done slowly over a period of weeks so loose stools aren't unusual when you're switching or going between foods. I'd stick with one for a while and let him get his stomach settled.


----------



## elisabaker (May 25, 2011)

Once your german shepherd is fond of eating non-veg then he will never eat veg...keep that in consideration while feeding him...


----------

